# RTA tank for eVic basic



## Bumbella (7/11/16)

I am a noob at vaping and have been using the Ego Aio one but am looking to upgrade to a mod with a RTA tank.
Could I put a RTA tank on an eVic basic and which would be the best tank and also does the ml size of the tank have an impact on battery life?


----------



## Daniel (7/11/16)

Hi and welcome , 

Battery life is determined by the resistance of your coil , so a single coil tank would probably be best for the Evic Basic.

The Serpent Mini 22 comes to mind , great flavour and single coil option, would think only time tank size would matter with this mod is if you want a wider tank say a Serpent 25mm which would not fit or look weird on the Evic Basic.


----------



## Bumbella (7/11/16)

Thank you for the info. Very helpful. At least I know I can put an RTA on the eVic basic. Thanks.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel (7/11/16)

Bumbella said:


> Thank you for the info. Very helpful. At least I know I can put an RTA on the eVic basic. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



Well now don't take my word for it , I'm sure one of the more knowledgeable forumites will comment soon enough don't go buying stuff now


----------



## Bumbella (7/11/16)

Hi Daniel. I got caught with my first ecig wich was very pricey and really did not work for me or help me stop smoking. The Ego Aio was recommended to me has done the job to quit smoking but I now need to upgrade. There are so many devices and RTA atomisers out there it is very bewildering for a noob. I also am not flush cash wise. Some people recommend an 80W device but I am sure a 40W can do the job as well. Will do research before I buy though. Thanks for tip.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapingSpyker (7/11/16)

+1 for a Serpent mini 22mm, the flavor in the tank is amazing, build deck is really easy to build on and holds 2ml of juice.
the EVIC Basic should be it will be able to power an RTA, it all depends on the coil build that you are going to use and at what watts.

My ADV setup is 
Serpent mini 22mm
Evic VTC vTwo ( max 75w )
2 x LG HG 2 ( the pair last me an entire day ( 18 hours+) | I mostly vape between 20w - 35w at 0.4 - 0.6 ohms )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumbella (8/11/16)

HI VapingSpyker,
After spending several hours on the web, I have found that there is now the VCT Dual. One 1 battery it is a 75Watt device and on 2 batteries it becomes a 150 Watt device. This makes a lot more sense to me as if and when I outgrow the 75Watts it will only cost me the price of a battery and I have a bigger device andit sells for under R900. Now starts the head scratching for a suitable tank. I quite like the Cubis Pro which the can be rebuilt. Just not sure what the Cubis tank is like regarding flavour etc. Thanks for the advice anyway.


----------



## Daniel (8/11/16)

Also looked at the VTC Dual very good decision will last you some time and future proof if you want to go lower ohms/dual coil setups later on. This does open up a few options look at the Serpent Mini 25 great great tank get the wicking right and you are set for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSpyker (8/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Also looked at the VTC Dual very good decision will last you some time and future proof if you want to go lower ohms/dual coil setups later on. This does open up a few options look at the Serpent Mini 25 great great tank get the wicking right and you are set for a while.


I fully agree @Daniel the vtc dual really seams like an awesome device that you can change as you see fi, having my VTC vTwo mini for around 6 months I am really pleased with the product, it has treated me well, it is really a neat little device and it is easy to learn and navigating the menu is a breeze, I really never vape at anything above 35w+ , i have had my eye on the dual version for a month or so as i always need to carry a spare battery with me when i am away from home for more than 8+ hours. Might just treat myself with a Christmas From: Me To: Me, because of this version.


----------



## Bumbella (8/11/16)

I am now really excites and have set my sights on the Dual and the Serpent Mini. I also like that fact that it has a USB port for charging which means that for now I do not need a standalone charger although it is recommended. I am looking at getting a Samsung 3000 mAh battery. Thanks for feedback.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapingSpyker (8/11/16)

Glad i could be of assistance and always happy to help, if you have any further questions just drop a post and I am sure one of the fine gentlemen on this form would assist.

PS: Get a external battery charger as soon as you can, you will be glad you did.


----------



## Bumbella (8/11/16)

Will do and hope to have the devise in a few days and will let you know what it is like. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSpyker (8/11/16)

Bumbella said:


> Will do and hope to have the devise in a few days and will let you know what it is like.


Looking forward to your feedback!


----------



## Bumbella (10/11/16)

Hi. I got the VTC dual with the Ultimo tank kit from Vape Shop and wow it is amazing. Nearly coughed up a lung at first as Ego Aio output max 32W but then played with the settings and eventually put on Smart mode and set at 40W. Lungs still intact. Lol. Flavours are great and refilling so easy. Got a chocolate battery and also a RTA head for R90 bucks from Vape Cartel. Comes with 2 coils. Love my little Ego Aio but so messy with filling and have to charge during the day. 

It charges nice of electricity as PC slow but I did discover that it charges the quickest with cable provided with it. 

In short a very happy noob vaper here. 

Highly recommend as Xmas pressure to yourself. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (10/11/16)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Bumbella (10/11/16)

Proof as requested.

Vape count stands at 1201 Puffs.

Scary stuff but maybe because it is just so good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

